# can shrimp and snails catch dieses?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i was hoping to add some shrimp and snails as permanent residents of my 10 gallon qt tank.would this be a bad idea?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In most cases snails and shrimp will not be infected by the same disease that fish get.Can they carry an issue from where they are to your fish ? YES!Qting shrimp and snails should be the same as with fish minus any meds some use with fish for safety.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

so i can keep some shrimp and snails forever in my 10 gallon qt tank?i dont use any meds in my tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as you don't use any meds then it would be fine .Most disease need a fish to host on/in and although the snail/shrimp can carry a disease most disease won't survive on them.


----------

